# Fundraiser to recognize Pitbulls!



## thadogz801 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just posting this to let you guys know that I am starting a fundraiser for an event "Strut Your Mutt 2009" in recognition of Pit bulls for people to recognize the great breed. I have read and seen the things that you guys post and can tell you guys are responsible loving pit bull owners and thought maybe you guys might be interesting in donating. If not, that's fine just pass it along! ANYTHING helps!!! I'm trying to reach at least $350, none of the money goes to me, everything donated goes directly to No More Homeless Pets under the group name "Pit Bull Lovers"
If you need anymore information you can go to Strut Your Mutt > Home, or my donation website, The Utah Coalition for Animals - Yessica Perez's Fundraising Page. Thank you so much for your help and consideration, below is a small description:

I have been an animal lover my whole life, I adopted my first dog about 3 years ago. When I went to the shelter, I saw this beautiful pitbull, and she was so sweet and loving I had to take her home with me. I have to be truthful, I was hesitant to adopt her because of all of the media information I have heard about pitbulls, but I was so in love with her from the minute I met her, I was willing to take a chance.

She has been nothing but loyal and loving towards me and everyone in my life. She has taught me so much about animals and has made me want to do better for the life of these loving animals in shelters and help them find warm loving homes just like she did. Ever since she has been in my life, I have volunteered to help homeless animals receive some love for the little time that I can spend with them, and also donate food and anything the shelter needs a little more of. Unfortuanely I can't afford to save all of the animals, and I really wish I could.

I love all animals and this money will go towards all homeless pets, but my passion is to help "Pit Bulls" since they have a bad reputation and rarely get adopted because of it. Pit Bulls are loving animals, who live to satisfy their owners, and many bad people take advantage of that. My goal is to educate people about pit bulls and how loving and loyal they are when having a responsible owner.

Please help by donating to No More Homeless Pets under Pit bull lovers to show people pit bulls really are an incredible breed!!

:woof:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi there, I think this is a great cause, and your heart is in the right place, but it might be easier for us to help your cause once you are a member for a while, and we get to know you and your charity. I know that I personally have a list of charities that I help out when they have fundraisers, and while I am willing to help out new causes, I only have a certain amount of money, and before I take money from other causes that I am familiar with, I need to really evaluate any new charities. I'm sure that you do a great job, and that your cause is good, but I would love to hear your rescue stories, and happy endings etc before I give money. I am not trying to offend you, I am just letting you know why some people, myself included might be less responsive. I know that the charities I always donate to, I have seen the volunteers in the trenches, I have read stories of terrible rescue situations, and watched them unfold day after day, watching the dogs gain a bit of weight every day until one day they aren't skeletons anymore. I know the old motto of it never hurts to ask, and I commend you on your dedication to pit bulls, I just thought I would share my observation with you so you can be even more successful.


----------



## thadogz801 (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh that's understandable! Thanks for the advice! I'm also doing events to raise money with my family and friends since I'm sure I won't reach my goal just online, unfortunetly I don't get to get on as often as I would like to because I'm so busy with college and work but in the summer I will have plenty of time to get to know you guys and you guys get to know me! Even though I might not get any donations through here, it doesn't hurt to try right? Again, thanks for the advice, and don't worry I'm not offended, like I said it's worth a try!


----------

